# Puppy out of the crate- Problems...



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have been leaving Chase out of the crate during the day. Just as Miles was when we transitioned him out, no chewing or destruction, good boy! 

However... we believe that Miles is bullying him. Not in a physical manner, but just being very dominant over Chase. I stayed behind a few min today to watch them, and Miles ate out of both bowls (they are free fed) and dominated all the puzzle toys at the same time. Chase sat in the corner and whined while Miles played. 

Should I let it be? Or intervene? 

They don't fight, and play very well when we take them out. They are best friends. I am hoping this is just a change for Miles having Chase loose in the house and he will stop acting this way. On the plus side, they have been playing while we are away which tires them out. 

Thoughts?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I have no suggestions or advice as I only have one, but if I had two, I would look into getting a drop cam. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=dropcam A friend has one for his pups and he says the one he has even allows him to TALK to the dogs (so for example, tell them to get off the counter). The hardest part, IMO, would be to get anything done as I would be busy watching all day long.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Haha, that's a concern of ours too. I think I would watch them all day! I have a webcam I could put up.

I don't think there is any fighting going on, I just feel bad that Chase doesn't get to play with any of the puzzles. 

This morning I tried to sneak Chase a puzzle into his bed with him, and Miles heard me and came downstairs to take over the toy. He just looks at Chase, and Chase gives it up.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy has had the door to her crate open for the past 2 months now, and as of last week I have removed the cage completely, this was more of an issue with me, as I now feel that's a chapter of her life gone.....puppyhood.I think it's affected me more than Darcy...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sounds like they have figured out the pecking order. That may change over time.
I would just place food and toys where there is no way they can all be guarded at the same time. Miles may tire himself out trying. Be sure to leave Chase's crate open incase he wants to go in and relax.
Lucy is our dog on the bottom of the pecking order, but if she takes something into her crate shame on any of the dogs that think she will give it up.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok thanks. I left the crate out and open, and they have their cave beds next to each other in the office. I also have a bed downstairs for them, and they are allowed on one couch cushion downstairs (they are very good about staying in their area) and Chase prefers the staircase when the sun is coming through. 

I figured it may be normal for dogs to behave this way, but just hate seeing my little puppy longingly looking at the puzzles while Miles hoards them all. 

Miles has been a bit more jealous this past few weeks, and I was wondering if it was because Chase is almost 8 months so may be a response to Chase's change in hormones?


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow - chase is almost 8 months? Where did the time go? Our trainer mentioned when W was about that age that he would stop getting the "Puppy pass." That older dogs would start being a little less tolerant of his puppy behavior. You may have hit it on the nose - Chase is getting older and Miles wants chase to know he's still in charge. Maybe?!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

As you may already know I can't really comment dynamics of the situation as I only have Dre, but I don't know if i could leave him alone with the cat yet. While I am absolutely positive that he wont hurt the cat, I am also as positive that he will annoy the living **** out of him, if someone does not tell him to leave it.

As far as Chase and Miles, I think they will work it out. They are not a couple of random dogs. mlwindc's suggestion to get a camera is great. You can watch them from the nearest Starbucks or something.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. Today was a little better, they were together both times I came home and Miles didn't devour both bowls of food, so maybe he's feeling better about the situation. He ate tons of food when we first got chase so maybe he was worried there is not enough food for both dogs...I'm so proud of Chase not having any accidents or chewing anything up.


----------

